# Does You- Tube videos enhance marketing?



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

Marketing T-shirt in You-tube as videos can it enhance marketing. Have any one tried it? I was thinking of it, as many software companies promote the Apps and tools give explanation on it using You- tube. I had already watched Apptivo and Zoho. But does it helps in promoting new customers, and increase the sales.


----------



## preyer1969 (May 26, 2016)

i couldn't really say, but if it's done well and has some polish to it, could it hurt? 

i suppose that if you know who you're trying to sell to, provide them with the content they expect/want to see. if you do that, i guess the next hurdle is getting them to actually watch it, lol.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Youtube has worked out very well for me


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

nikhiljoseph said:


> Marketing T-shirt in You-tube as videos can it enhance marketing. Have any one tried it? I was thinking of it, as many software companies promote the Apps and tools give explanation on it using You- tube. I had already watched Apptivo and Zoho. But does it helps in promoting new customers, and increase the sales.


Yes it can. You will need followers/subscribers like other social media and good rank.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,
yes You- Tube videos enhance marketing.


----------



## hoothootink (Jun 5, 2016)

You tube enhance traffic to your website as long as the content of the video is relevant to what you are selling and targets the right people with the right message and keywords. It also helps to increase your website ranking on google, if your video has lots of views and likes your website's ranking will increase in terms of SEO (search engine optimization). 
I am actually in he process of doing videos, and a lot of social media activities to increase the presence of my website in google, it will be cheaper than google ad-words.

https://hoothootink.com/


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

nikhiljoseph said:


> Marketing T-shirt in You-tube as videos can it enhance marketing. Have any one tried it? I was thinking of it, as many software companies promote the Apps and tools give explanation on it using You- tube. I had already watched Apptivo and Zoho. But does it helps in promoting new customers, and increase the sales.



Yes, of course videos can increase the sales. You can create videos for highlighting products, how to use products and share them on social media.


----------

